# Problème avec une personne (localisation) icloud



## alexlande (29 Mars 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde , voilà depuis un an j'ai des problèmes avec une personne grâce à mes données mobiles par icloud elle localise mon iphone tous les jours pour profité de mon absence pour rentrer dans mon appartement

La semaine dernière , elle ma prit le téléphone j'ai cru à un vole car j'ai chercher partout dans le sac dans la poche de devant il n'y était pas du tout et deux jours après , je le revois dans le sac dans la poche de devant le même sac ou j'ai regarder et je l'ai retrouver dans la poche deux jours après

Elle ne casse pas ma serrure , elle doit crocheté une connerie comme ça car je ne lui ai pas donner un double de clé , je ne sais pas quoi faire pour arrêter quel ne rentre de l'appartement , j'ai changer la serrure et elle continue

Ce que j'aimerais c'est arrêter cette putin de localisation dans l'iphone

J'ai cependant une question , j'ai réinitialisé l'iphone au tatale désactiver la sauvegarde réseau mobile donnée , sauvegarde icloud j'ai supprimer les identifiants de mon iphone , j'ai en suite retiré la carte sim et j'ai cassé en deux ma carte sim car je ne supporte plus ce qu'il se passe , j'ai déjà était voir la gendarmerie pour expliqué la situation et ils ont pas voulu enfin si mais il fallait des preuves sur cette personne et je j'en ai pas , ce que je souhaite c'est juste couper cette localisation et quel arrête de venir quand je ne suis pas dans l'appartement , (UNE GROSSE FOLLE) j'ai à faire


Est ce que le fait d'avoir remit à 0 mon iphone et détruire ma carte sim , si elle na pas mon réseau que ce soit par wifi ou données mobile 4G elle ne pourra plus me suivre vue que j'ai détruit ma carte sim et enlever de l'iphone ????

Je me servirais uniquement de l'iphone pour le connecter en wifi soit chez moi ou chez mes parents mais dehors je m'en fou totalement si il y a plus de connexion en dehors de chez moi ou de chez mes parents elle ne pourra plus me localisé vue que je n'ai pas mit mon identifiant dessus je l'ai réinitialisé et déconnecter plus détruit carte sim ?


Merci beaucoup en attente de vos réponses et au plaisir de vous lire


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2022)

C'est la suitée de ceci, toujours pas réglé ?



alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour , j'ai des problèmes avec mon iphone , j'aimerais désactiver toute localisation , je voudrais aussi savoir , comment on fait pour savoir la dernière personne qui nous ont localiser même si ça était supprimer la position ?
> 
> J'ai en suite un autre problème , quand je voudrais effacer tout mon icloud , je met sauvegarde automatique sur non et ce con il m'enregistre tout ce que j'ai supprimer pendant la restauration tout le contenue de mon icloud à part messages et numéros de téléphones mais les photos mails reviennent toujours après les avoir supprimer ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2022)

Détruire la carte SIM ne sert à rien (à part à payer un abonnement pour rien, pense à résilier). Il n'y a aucune localisation liée à celle-ci. Du moins, localisation accessible à un particulier. Seule la police peut demander à un opérateur une triangulation et ça coûte cher. 

As-tu pensé à installer  des caméras de surveillance chez toi? Ça serait le meilleur moyen de confondre la personne et de prouver l'intrusion. Une caméra vaut, selon le modèle, entre 30€ et 80  €. Mais pour utiliser ça, il faut un smartphone utilisable.


----------



## Powerdom (29 Mars 2022)

D'autant que si tu localise un iphone qui ne t'appartient pas (avec les accès à son compte icloud) une alerte s'affiche sur le téléphone localisé.


----------



## flotow (29 Mars 2022)

Si tu suspectes que quelqu’un (que tu connais) rentre chez toi par effraction, n’est-ce pas plus utile de surveiller ce qu’il se passe chez toi pour apporter une preuve à la gendarmerie ?
Ce n’est pas en empêchant quelqu’un de rentrer chez toi que t’es soucis s’arrêteront.


----------



## Chris K (29 Mars 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> Je me servirais uniquement de l'iphone pour le connecter en wifi soit chez moi ou chez mes parents mais dehors je m'en fou totalement



Fait subir à ton téléphone le même sort que ta carte SIM et tu installes un téléphone fixe.


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2022)

Depuis le temps, pourquoi ne pas avoir installer une caméra-espionne ? Ce n'est pas ce qui manque et en plus tu auras un enregistrement faisant preuve auprès de la gendarmerie. Un exemple parmi tant d'autres... https://www.amazon.fr/10000mAh-Portable-Surveillance-Détection-Mouvement/dp/B08B3YZTBS/ref=sr_1_23?crid=1K2A7C4LVVRG8&keywords=camera+espion+vision+nocturne+invisible&qid=1648568982&sprefix=camera+espion+,aps,83&sr=8-23 ...il y a des tas de modèles... https://www.amazon.fr/s?k=camera+espion&__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=1BIE7LDME1ZEW&sprefix=camera+espion+,aps,169&ref=nb_sb_noss


alexlande a dit:


> Ce que j'aimerais c'est arrêter cette putin de localisation dans l'iphone


Une géolocalisation ne peut pas se faire sans l'accord du propriétaire, de plus il faut que la personne malintentionnée ait eu en main ton iPhone pour installer un logiciel espion, de traçage, mais ça ne peut pas se faire à distance, c'est impossible !

Il n'y avait pas lieu de briser ta carte SIM, en aucun cas ! C'est ton iPhone le problème, tu sauvegardes tes données et tu fais une remise à zéro, c'est à dire une réinitialisation complète de ton iPhone... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201274 ...et basta ! Ah si, change tous tes mots de passe y compris le plus important, celui de iCloud. L'option la plus radicale est celle-ci... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT201351 ...là au moins tu auras tout effacé et tu repartiras sur un iPhone exempt de toutes traces antérieures.


----------



## alexlande (29 Mars 2022)

Bonjour merci beaucoup pour vos conseils et vos réponses , j'ai décidé de résilié ma ligne dans quelque temps et je ne porterais plus de téléphone sur moi comme la dit en haut powerdom je ne prendrais uniquement que le fixe et internet avec un ordinateur que j'ai déjà dans mon appartement comme ça je serais plus en merder

Oui l'histoire est depuis un an mais si j'ai envie d'être tranquille seul moyen de ne plus avoir de téléphone sur soit juste une montre , j'ai un mac à la maison chez mes parents et un windows à l'appartement en réalité je n'ai plus besoins de téléphone comme ça elle s'arrêtera toute seul si je n'ai plus rien sur moi ...
​


----------



## nicomarcos (29 Mars 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> j'ai envie d'être tranquille


C'est l'essentiel et une priorité, à toi de prendre les bonnes résolutions pour ne plus être importuné et que tu te détendes afin que ton quotidien ne soit plus une galère.


----------



## Locke (29 Mars 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> Oui l'histoire est depuis un an mais si j'ai envie d'être tranquille seul moyen de ne plus avoir de téléphone sur soit juste une montre , j'ai un mac à la maison chez mes parents et un windows à l'appartement en réalité je n'ai plus besoins de téléphone comme ça elle s'arrêtera toute seul si je n'ai plus rien sur moi ...


C'est bien, mais si tu ne changes pas aussi tes mots de passe, on va te revoir dans les forums. Et pourtant, ce que je mentionne est sûrement la ou les meilleures solutions sans te priver de ton iPhone ! Fais comme bon te semble, mais pitié ne revient pas nous dire  que ton Mac et ton PC sont espionnés !


----------



## alexlande (29 Mars 2022)

Locke avec le mac pas de problème vue qu'il est chez mes parents tout va bien , si je n'ai plus envie d'être localisé il suffit juste que je lache mon iphone tout simplement en tous cas merci à vous pour vos réponses , bonne soirée à vous


----------



## Gwen (30 Mars 2022)

Et pense à placer des caméras, c’est toujours utile.


----------



## alexlande (31 Mars 2022)

Bonjour gwen , j'ai vue les prix des caméra c'est super cher , est ce que le fait de plus avoir de réseau localiser sur mon iphone sans ne plus avoir de carte sim et ne plus avoir internet sur le téléphone elle peut toujours avoir accès à ma position même si celui si n'est pas connecter au réseau mobile ou wifi ? que je prenne bien conscience si il faut que je garde mon téléphone sans mobile et juste connecter le réseau wifi quand je suis chez moi seulement mais en dehors couper la localisation avec le réseau mobile ne changera rien ?


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2022)

C'est bon là, tu as eu toutes les informations, de plus tes multiples messages pour le même problème tournent en rond et ça devient pénible de chez pénible ! Mets en application ce que l'on te mentionne, change de serrure, mets une alarme et basta !!!


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

Change de numéro de tel si tu penses qu’il y a une deuxième SIM pour ce même numéro. Si tu ne sais pas configurer ton compte iCloud correctement pour désactiver certains réglages actuels, crées en un nouveau et active le 2FA sur ce nouveau compte avec un nouveau numero.
Libère ton iPhone actuel du compte iCloud associé avant de l’associer à ce nouveau compte.

Change tes mots de passe, reinstalle ton téléphone sans restauration.
Les interfaces web permettent de faire un “déconnecter toutes les sessions actives” ce qui permet de déconnecter à distance quelqu’un qui aurait accès à tes comptes mails. 

D’un point de vu numérique, tu es garanti d’être tranquille après ça. 

Si tu lis les informations sur l’espionnage professionnel sur iPhone, la première recommandation c’est de redémarrer son téléphone régulièrement car aucun de ces logiciels ne survivent à un redémarrage. Si tu es espionné, ca n’est à priori pas un espionnage de ce niveau la. 

Pour les entrées par effraction chez toi (https://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/codes/article_lc/LEGIARTI000006417494/), ce n’est pas chez macg que ça se passe. Si tu as besoin d’une preuve pour la police, alors une caméra même un peu chère te permettre de résoudre définitivement ton problème en y apportant des preuves. 

Note qu’en te privant de choses car tu as peur, c’est toi que ça pénalise et personne d’autre. Ce n’est pas une solution, car ça ne résous rien et ça t’isole. 
N’oublie pas de bloquer/rediriger les interactions possibles avec cette personne sur tes différents moyens de communication. 

Pour résoudre tes soucis, c’est sécurisation de tout tes appareils pour ne plus être inquiété + preuves + police + plainte. Dans le but d’une éventuelle condamnation.
Je ne suis pas familier du sujet, renseigne toi sur les procédures à suivre et fait toi assister dans tes démarches pour que ça s’arrête définitivement.


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2022)

alexlande a dit:


> Bonjour gwen , j'ai vue les prix des caméra c'est super cher ,


30 à 40  € (deux modèles que j'ai moi-même acheté, je conseille plutôt la Imou, qui a une meilleure application). La Tapo est très bien également, mais si tu as besoin de plusieurs caméras, il est conseillé de passer par leur abonnement cloud, ce qui rajoute un coût supplémentaire.


			https://www.amazon.fr/TP-Link-Surveillance-Tapo-Bidirectionnel-C200/dp/B07XLML2YS/ref=sr_1_1?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=2A95VSF0XSR0L&keywords=camera+surveillance&qid=1648730977&sprefix=camera+surveillance%2Caps%2C96&sr=8-1
		




			https://www.amazon.fr/intérieure-Imou-Surveillance-Intelligent-confidentialité/dp/B07RWTH99Q/ref=sr_1_2?__mk_fr_FR=ÅMÅŽÕÑ&crid=2A95VSF0XSR0L&keywords=camera+surveillance&qid=1648730977&sprefix=camera+surveillance%2Caps%2C96&sr=8-2
		



alexlande a dit:


> est ce que le fait de plus avoir de réseau localiser sur mon iphone sans ne plus avoir de carte sim et ne plus avoir internet sur le téléphone elle peut toujours avoir accès à ma position même si celui si n'est pas connecter au réseau mobile ou wifi ? que je prenne bien conscience si il faut que je garde mon téléphone sans mobile et juste connecter le réseau wifi quand je suis chez moi seulement mais en dehors couper la localisation avec le réseau mobile ne changera rien ?


Si la personne a accès a ton compte iCloud, elle peut avoir accès à beaucoup d'informations, même si toi, tu te déconnectes d'iCloud. Donc, le mieux est de te rendre sur ton compte iCloud (https://www.icloud.com) et  de supprimer tout appareil associé a ce compte. Puis, tu changes le mot de passe et là, il lui sera impossible d'avoir accès à quoi que ce soit concernant ta vie.


----------



## Locke (31 Mars 2022)

Juste comme ça, ça fait plus d'un an que cette histoire dure... https://forums.macg.co/threads/camera-integre-du-imac-fonctionne-til-avec-lapplication.1354705/ ...et s'il n'y avait que ça !


----------



## flotow (31 Mars 2022)

@Locke il faudrait  regrouper tout les sujets …


----------



## Gwen (31 Mars 2022)

*Même si ces sujets sont liés à la même histoire, ils sont bien différents. Pour le moment, je les laisse séparés.*


----------



## nicomarcos (31 Mars 2022)

Locke a dit:


> Juste comme ça, ça fait plus d'un an que cette histoire dure..


Ou bien consulter un "spécialiste" non informatique.


----------

